# Hash?



## 420time (Mar 28, 2005)

anybody hve a good resept for making hash without buying special kits.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

Ooh, I believe NTC is the man to see about that...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

notthecops


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

What do you got?  Bud or leaf or both?  If it's leaf, is it dry yet.  Fill me in bro.



Want a kit?  REEEEEEEEEAL CHEAP!!!!  I got a few extras laying around in the basement.   hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  Maybe a contest for it.......................................   That'd get this place boomin'!!!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

For real? That would be cool! .


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

do it I need one of those kits


----------



## notthecops (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok then.........I WILL!!!!!
Give me some time to come up with an idea for it!  
I'm gonna make you guys work for it!!!!


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 30, 2005)

whats the kit consist of?????


----------



## notthecops (Mar 30, 2005)

It's a 3 bag Ice water hash kit. All you'll need is a 5 gallon pail, a hand mixer (like for cooking) and allot of ice (and some leaf of course). The kit is slightly used, but in good condition, and safe for shipping. (it's been cleaned) Here's the end result:
This is 2 OZ of bubble hash


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, now, I sure would like to have one of those!


----------



## 420time (Mar 30, 2005)

looks good. can will you describe the set up with a bucket and bags? i meen the process and set up. right know i don't have anything but i want to prepare for next crop.


----------



## Weeddog (Mar 30, 2005)

i got a pile of leaves from my latest harvest.  leaves are crispy.  need instructions.  have bucket, ice, and beater...


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll give you a FULL set of instructions tomorrow.  I'm too tired to ype anything esle.  This is my last post for the night! lol

Good night!!

OH, one thing, freeze that leaf, and it's better if it's not dry, but dry works good.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on.....someone's gotta give me an idea for a contest, I'm not good at that kind of thing.  PM me, and we'll get the thing going!!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 16, 2005)

PM! PM! LOL   Did you clear it with MarP?

I am thinking seeds would be good - everybody can use seeds...

The contest? Hmmm...50 posts minimum and the best budshot?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

No Goldie, I'm talking about the contest I promissed for the Bubble bags.  But seeds will come after that, as long as MarP has no objections, which I'm sure he won't.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 17, 2005)

No, it's a good idea to have contests. 

Maybe a contest forum would be nice.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Alright.   Lets take this over to the coffee table.


----------

